# Android USB Tether



## Jedi (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I rely on the 3G network from my Android through a USB cable for internet in my apartment / to my computer. In the past I've used an application called 'easytether(.org)' to enable me to do so. I'd like to migrate to the FreeBSD OS but having an internet connection is obviously quite important. I've done a bit of searching on the internet but it doesn't seem like there is a tethering option available for BSD. Is that correct? Is there a work around that has been tried? An emulation to Linux perhaps? I am hoping the process isn't too difficult as I'd love to spend more time using the system rather than reprogramming the phone...

Thank you.
Jedi


----------



## rupil (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not sure what phone you have, but if it is rooted, you could use android-wifi-tether if you don't mind wireless.


----------



## Jedi (Jan 30, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you Rupil. I'll see if I can't use an emulator to enable 'easytether.' If I can't then I'll root my phone and install 'android-wifi-tether' as you suggested.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2013)

My HTC One X has a WiFi Hotspot app pre-installed. Yours might have something similar. The only drawback is that it sucks the battery dry fairly quickly.


----------



## Jedi (Jan 30, 2013)

*Awesome*

Thanks so much. I found an app called FoxFi which seems to do the job. Great suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 5, 2013)

I know this post is a little late, but when I attach my Droid and enable tethering, ue0 pops up. `# dhclient ue0` from there and that's it.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 1, 2013)

Hawk said:
			
		

> I know this post is a little late, but when I attach my Droid and enable tethering, ue0 pops up. `# dhclient ue0` from there and that's it.



Can you please post:

 `uname -a`
 Relevant portions of `dmesg`
 Your phone model, version, and carrier?
My Galaxy S3 doesn't show up as ue0 and I have both the ATT and Verizon version of the phone which differ certainly in software and also in hardware.


----------

